# Consiglio smartphone



## Milo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Devo regalare uno smartphone alla mia ragazza, che il suo s3 mini gli muore la batteria dopo un ora (batteria originale cambiata 2 mesi fa).

Il problema grosso è che lei + un po' schietta e io non troppo informato sui nuovi modelli, i suoi gusti sono:

- no apple (gli avevo proprosto un buon 5c)
- no huawey (questa è solo pura disinformazione ma non vuole cambiare idea).
- Microsoft/Nokia non gli piace il menù a "puzzle" (concordo con lei).

Io sono un po' titubante a prendergli un Samsung perché in generale mi pare di vedere che dopo un anno inizia già a dare problemi, ma non sono aggiornato con i nuovi modelli (ma non ho un budget di 600€, precisiamo).

Altri marchi come Lg e compagnia non le ho mai avuti quindi acquisterei a caso...

Avete delle dritte da darmi?


----------



## BB7 (8 Dicembre 2015)

degli HTC cosa ne pensa?


----------



## Milo (8 Dicembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> degli HTC cosa ne pensa?



Non li conosciamo molto, ma se sono affidabili li possiamo prendere in considerazione


----------



## BB7 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Non sapendo il budget a tua disposizione ti consiglio vivamente di guardarti qualche recensione su Youtube di canali specializzati, tipo Telefonino.net o HDblog. Così eviti sorprese all'acquisto (;


----------



## Doctore (8 Dicembre 2015)

oneplusx e passa la paura


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oneplusx e passa la paura



Esatto , oppure un iPhone e hai risolto il problema per 4 anni


----------



## Milo (8 Dicembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non sapendo il budget a tua disposizione ti consiglio vivamente di guardarti qualche recensione su Youtube di canali specializzati, tipo Telefonino.net o HDblog. Così eviti sorprese all'acquisto (;



sui 200, ma se gli piace ed è convinta ce li mette in più lei, quindi 200-300.


----------



## Milo (8 Dicembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oneplusx e passa la paura



Sai che non lo conosco nella maniera più assoluta? puoi dirmi altro?


----------



## Doctore (8 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sai che non lo conosco nella maniera più assoluta? puoi dirmi altro?



è un prodotto un gradino sotto i top gamma...se sei alla ricerca di un telefono che non vuoi spendere 700 euro ma non vuoi nemmeno il rutto da 100 euro...questa e' un ottima via di mezzo meglio di un iphone c a mio parere(sono un hater della mela ).
Ottimo processore,ram dignitosa e memoria espandibile.
Il prezzo si dovrebbe aggirare sui 300 euro...il sito dove trovi le info è il oneplus.net


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ti consiglio LG G3, lo possiedo da un anno ed è un ottimo device. Lo trovi su Amazon intorno ai 300 e qualcosa oppure dagli stockisti addirittura la versione a 32 anzichè 16 gb a 279.


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Dell'HTC? Niente?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> sui 200, ma se gli piace ed è convinta ce li mette in più lei, quindi 200-300.



Con quel budget e con i suoi gusti che hai elencato ti consiglio di rimanere sui Samsung, che sono comunque buoni dispositivi...se cerca telefoni anche esteticamente belli ti consiglio, in base alle fasce di prezzo a cui vuoi arrivare o i modelli A3 e A5 oppure un S5 mini. Però consiglio che almeno il 4G sia presente.

Ripeto, io prenderei tutta la vita un P8 lite su quella tacca di prezzo ma se a lei piace Samsung non vedo perché prendergli altro.


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo regalare uno smartphone alla mia ragazza, che il suo s3 mini gli muore la batteria dopo un ora (batteria originale cambiata 2 mesi fa).
> 
> Il problema grosso è che lei + un po' schietta e io non troppo informato sui nuovi modelli, i suoi gusti sono:
> 
> ...



Samsung A5


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Samsung A5



Qual è la differenze dei Samsung "A" o con i Samsung "S"?


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Se poi mi spieghi, volevo aggiungere che questo "A5" lo propongono in offerta a 279€, volevo sapere se è un buon prezzo.


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio LG G3, lo possiedo da un anno ed è un ottimo device. Lo trovi su Amazon intorno ai 300 e qualcosa oppure dagli stockisti addirittura la versione a 32 anzichè 16 gb a 279.


quoto


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Qual è la differenze dei Samsung "A" o con i Samsung "S"?



Gli S sono il top gamma mentre gli A sono telefoni con prestazioni meno alte..di fatto un serie A nuovo come telefono è comparabile, forse, al penultimo serie S..ma parliamo che la differenza la notano solo quelli che conoscono vita morte e miracoli di un telefono...l'utente standard al massimo nota differenza nella qualità dello schermo, che è comunque altissima in entrambi


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Qual è la differenze dei Samsung "A" o con i Samsung "S"?



Sintetizzando, l' S è il top di gamma. gli A son medio alti, dal punto di vista Hardware è buono, e esteticamente è un passo in avanti a tutti gli altri samsung in quanto non è fatto di plastica ma è in metallo la scocca.


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2015)

E l'a5 a 279€ è preso bene?


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> quoto



Anche perchè parliamo dello smartphone dell'anno 2014, alla faccia di Samsung ed Apple


----------



## Milo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tra A3 e G3?


----------



## Hammer (9 Dicembre 2015)

Scusa [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] se mi intrufolo nel discorso ma sono interessato esattamente alla stessa cosa... Aggiungo, qualcuno ha mai avuto smartphone di brand Meizu o Xiaomi?


----------



## Giangy (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre in tema Samsung, c'è l'S5 neo a 309 euro in offerta, e come un S5 normale, cambia solo qualcosa dentro, altrimenti anche l'S5 mini, io ho l'S4 mini, ora a natale sarà cambiato con un S5 neo, perché ti vorrei dire che i mini di Samsung dopo un po sono un po limitati, se scarichi tante app/giochi dopo un po vanno in panne, e non si installano più app, io cambio a natale per questo motivo


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Tra A3 e G3?



Guarda, io non avrei dubbi. G3 tutta la vita. E' un top gamma delle LG nonostante ora sia uscito G4, il modello Samsung A3 no, davvero non capisco come tu possa avere dubbi, ti basta guardare anche le caratteristiche per capirlo. Confronti un modello top con uno medio. L'A3 lo dovresti confrontare con G3s per ragionare su pari livello. E se davvero come mi dici costano uguale, beh..... 

Cerca su google: A3 vs G3 e ti fai un'idea di confronto di requisiti e capisci cosa dico.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Scusa @Milo se mi intrufolo nel discorso ma sono interessato esattamente alla stessa cosa... Aggiungo, qualcuno ha mai avuto smartphone di brand Meizu o Xiaomi?



Di Xiaomi ho diversi amici, tutti ne parlano alla grande, ottimo device.


----------



## Hammer (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Xiaomi ho diversi amici, tutti ne parlano alla grande, ottimo device.



Ti ringrazio  ti ricorderesti anche il modello? Ad es. mi4, redmi...


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio  ti ricorderesti anche il modello? Ad es. mi4, redmi...



Anni fa avevano il mi3, ora son passati al mi4 e le cose vanno ancora meglio perchè si sono allineati molto di più al mercato europeo e non solo orientale. Non credo passeranno tanti anni e comincerai a vederli nei negozi al pari di Huawei. Con il mi4 secondo me cadi bene.


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2015)

Volevo scrivere A5 invece di A3, comunque m'informo sul G3  

È parecchio grosso come telefono?


----------



## Eliott (10 Dicembre 2015)

Per i device flagship sceglerei Samsung. Per la tua richiesta prenderei un Honor 7 a occhi chiusi.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo scrivere A5 invece di A3, comunque m'informo sul G3
> 
> È parecchio grosso come telefono?



Guarda me ne è appena arrivato uno a casa adesso, lo regalo alla morosa. Si è grande, 5.5 pollici, schermo 4k. 13mp di fotocamera. 32gb di memoria, 3gb di ram. Quad core 2.5ghz. android 5.0

Per esperienza personale ti dico c'ha una batteria ottima, schermo spettacolare, a livello di rapidità nulla da segnalare, pratico e semplice come un qualsiasi Samsung. Unico neo, che però attenzione potrebbe dipendere dalla zona dove abiti, ogni tanto a livello di internet perde qualche colpo nel senso che si prende magari quei due secondi di pausa per caricare la pagina mentre con Samsung in passato non mi accadeva, ma niente di drammatico.

Appena pagato 279 euri.


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda me ne è appena arrivato uno a casa adesso, lo regalo alla morosa. Si è grande, 5.5 pollici, schermo 4k. 13mp di fotocamera. 32gb di memoria, 3gb di ram. Quad core 2.5ghz. android 5.0
> 
> Per esperienza personale ti dico c'ha una batteria ottima, schermo spettacolare, a livello di rapidità nulla da segnalare, pratico e semplice come un qualsiasi Samsung. Unico neo, che però attenzione potrebbe dipendere dalla zona dove abiti, ogni tanto a livello di internet perde qualche colpo nel senso che si prende magari quei due secondi di pausa per caricare la pagina mentre con Samsung in passato non mi accadeva, ma niente di drammatico.
> 
> Appena pagato 279 euri.



279 per 16Gb?

Ma è un modello per chi ci lavora ed ha certe necessità o/anche per chi si vuole assicurare un telefono buono e duraturo?

Perché la mia ragazza non ci deve lavorare, però volevo comunque che avesse un telefono durativo.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> 279 per 16Gb?
> 
> Ma è un modello per chi ci lavora ed ha certe necessità o/anche per chi si vuole assicurare un telefono buono e duraturo?
> 
> Perché la mia ragazza non ci deve lavorare, però volevo comunque che avesse un telefono durativo.



No, a 279 ho preso il 32 gb 

E' un ottimo telefono per tutti i giorni, io non ci lavoro, faccio quello che fa una qualsiasi persona normale credo


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, a 279 ho preso il 32 gb
> 
> E' un ottimo telefono per tutti i giorni, io non ci lavoro, faccio quello che fa una qualsiasi persona normale credo



Mi puoi dire dove l'hai preso?


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi puoi dire dove l'hai preso?



Si te l'avevo già scritto, dagli Stockisti. Lo scrivi su google e lo trovi. Certo devi esser scaltro perchè non durano tanto, poi devi aspettare che tornino disponibili se finiscono. L'ho ordinato una settimana fa, arrivato ieri.


----------



## Milo (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si te l'avevo già scritto, dagli Stockisti. Lo scrivi su google e lo trovi. Certo devi esser scaltro perchè non durano tanto, poi devi aspettare che tornino disponibili se finiscono. L'ho ordinato una settimana fa, arrivato ieri.



Ma sono sicuri come siti? Hanno la garanzia europea invece di quella italiana immagino


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma sono sicuri come siti? Hanno la garanzia europea invece di quella italiana immagino



Si, questo come Amazon è un sito sicuro. Questo a 279 ha garanzia europea, italiana lo trovi attorno ai 300 e qualcosa mi pare. Ovvio sia meglio trovarlo a garanzia italiana, in caso di necessità ti sta via sui 15 giorni (mio padre ha portato un LG qualche mese fa, una ventina di giorni) mentre europea minimo un mesetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo regalare uno smartphone alla mia ragazza, che il suo s3 mini gli muore la batteria dopo un ora (batteria originale cambiata 2 mesi fa).
> 
> Il problema grosso è che lei + un po' schietta e io non troppo informato sui nuovi modelli, i suoi gusti sono:
> 
> ...



Ho appena messo in vendita il mio Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini, guarda nella sezione de mercatino, trovi il mio annuncio. Certo, non credo tu voglia regalarle un telefono usato (anche se il mio è praticamente nuovo e ancora in garanzia) però va bè, io te lo dico, poi vedi tu


----------



## Milo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, questo come Amazon è un sito sicuro. Questo a 279 ha garanzia europea, italiana lo trovi attorno ai 300 e qualcosa mi pare. Ovvio sia meglio trovarlo a garanzia italiana, in caso di necessità ti sta via sui 15 giorni (mio padre ha portato un LG qualche mese fa, una ventina di giorni) mentre europea minimo un mesetto.



Dell'Lg G3s che mi dici?


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dell'Lg G3s che mi dici?



Come ho scritto recentemente in un altro topic:
_
Io ad esempio sono sempre contrario ai mini o comunque alle versioni ridotte. Consiglio sempre piuttosto di un S5 mini di prendere un S4, piuttosto di un LG G3 s di prendere un G2. La maggior parte della gente è convinta sia semplicemente una questione di dimensioni, non lo è, il vero problema è che tutte le caratteristiche sono depotenziate. Questo è il consiglio che cerco sempre di dare a chi cerca uno smartphone e punta ai cosidetti mini, attirati dal prezzo. 
_
Poi chiaramente ognuno sa cosa può e vuole spendere, ci mancherebbe. Il mio consiglio (G3) è su una fascia di prezzo 279-300 euro, dove secondo me rimane il top. Se vuoi spendere una cifra come leggevo contenuta tra i 200 ed i 250 meglio analizzare altro.


----------



## Milo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto recentemente in un altro topic:
> _
> Io ad esempio sono sempre contrario ai mini o comunque alle versioni ridotte. Consiglio sempre piuttosto di un S5 mini di prendere un S4, piuttosto di un LG G3 s di prendere un G2. La maggior parte della gente è convinta sia semplicemente una questione di dimensioni, non lo è, il vero problema è che tutte le caratteristiche sono depotenziate. Questo è il consiglio che cerco sempre di dare a chi cerca uno smartphone e punta ai cosidetti mini, attirati dal prezzo.
> _
> Poi chiaramente ognuno sa cosa può e vuole spendere, ci mancherebbe. Il mio consiglio (G3) è su una fascia di prezzo 279



a, non credevo che funzionasse come i sansung mini, credevo che fosse come gli iphone 5s e 5c


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Jino ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Come ho scritto recentemente in un altro topic:
> ...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Dicembre 2015)

Posso riuppare? Senza aprire un altro topic

Cosa mi consigliereste tra Zenfone 2 Laser (versione 5 pollici), Meizu M2 (non Note), Moto G 3rd (versione 2GB Ram)?

I miei goals sono: efficienza, fotocamera, GPS impeccabile, longevità, odio cambiare smartphone, ce ne sono troppi

Altri consigli sono ben accetti, sempre max 5 pollici che anche avendo le mani grandi mi infastidisce mantenere una padella per mandare un messaggio


----------



## Milo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Alla fine 2 giorni fa abbiamo deciso di prende il G3, e fortuna, pagato 209€ in offerta MediaWorld.

Devo dire che è un gran bel telefono, su alcune cose è un po' scomodo ma parlo di piccolezze (per fare lo screen bisogna premere i tasti della parte retro)...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Alla fine 2 giorni fa abbiamo deciso di prende il G3, e fortuna, pagato 209€ in offerta MediaWorld.
> 
> Devo dire che è un gran bel telefono, su alcune cose è un po' scomodo ma parlo di piccolezze (per fare lo screen bisogna premere i tasti della parte retro)...



Ottima scelta!

Per lo screen hai ragione, ma quando ci prendi mano vai liscio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Posso riuppare? Senza aprire un altro topic
> 
> Cosa mi consigliereste tra Zenfone 2 Laser (versione 5 pollici), Meizu M2 (non Note), Moto G 3rd (versione 2GB Ram)?
> 
> ...



ti rispondo io , cambia modelli .


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Posso riuppare? Senza aprire un altro topic
> 
> Cosa mi consigliereste tra Zenfone 2 Laser (versione 5 pollici), Meizu M2 (non Note), Moto G 3rd (versione 2GB Ram)?
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti rispondo io , cambia modelli .



Quoto, ti consiglio un nuovo brand niente male, si chiama Stonex.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## beleno (13 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Posso riuppare? Senza aprire un altro topic
> 
> Cosa mi consigliereste tra Zenfone 2 Laser (versione 5 pollici), Meizu M2 (non Note), Moto G 3rd (versione 2GB Ram)?
> 
> ...



Ho avuto modo di provare per un po' il moto g 2015 (versione 2GB/16GB) e mi ha fatto una buona impressione. Stando poi alle varie recensioni online, penso sia il migliore del lotto.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Posso riuppare? Senza aprire un altro topic
> 
> Cosa mi consigliereste tra Zenfone 2 Laser (versione 5 pollici), Meizu M2 (non Note), Moto G 3rd (versione 2GB Ram)?
> 
> ...



Peccato per il meizu m2 note perchè è un bel telefono davvero ( te lo dico da possessore), dai un occhiata allo xiaomi mi4c, processore esacore 64 bit, versione 3giga di ram e 32 di rom, ottima fotocamera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Peccato per il meizu m2 note perchè è un bel telefono davvero ( te lo dico da possessore), dai un occhiata allo xiaomi mi4c, processore esacore 64 bit, versione 3giga di ram e 32 di rom, ottima fotocamera.



Come ti trovi ? mi ha sempre incuriosito


----------



## mrsmit (13 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ti trovi ? mi ha sempre incuriosito


ti dico la verità, mi trovo benissimo, un gran telefono pagato 159€ on line, un display full hd strepitoso, buona ricezione(manca però la banda 800mhz ), la flyme come sistema è gradevole e poi la batteria che con un uso intenso fa circa 4,5 ore di display acceso.....
Appena arriva lo xiaomi mi4c il meizu lo passo alla moglie.
se devi acquistarlo e non ti spaventa un po di modding compra tranquillamente la versione asiatica, spendi di meno e hai meno bug rispetto alla versione internazionale.


----------

